# Vodafone EasyBox 802 Fileserver/FTP-Server



## Joel-92 (25. Mai 2011)

Hallo, ich habe eine Vodafone EasyBox 802.
Diese hat einen Fileserver und einen FTP-Server integriert. (Über USB-Stick oder externe HDD)

Jetzt habe ich einige Fragen:

- Was ist der unterschied zwischen Fileserver und FTP Server? 
- Was ist sicherer? 
- Was für Vorteile hat die Einrichtung als Fileserver, welche Nachteile?
- Was für Vorteile hat die Einrichtung als FTP Server, welche Nachteile?
- Was ist besser um von allen PCs im Netzwerk auf den USB-Stick/externe Festplatte zuzugreifen? 

Danke!


----------



## K3n$! (25. Mai 2011)

Ohne gerade zu wissen wo der Unterschied zwischen beiden liegt, dürfte der Datendurchsatz via USB ziemlich schwach sein. 
Da solltest du, falls du es geplant hast, einen richtigen Datenserver zu errichten, lieber auf andere Alternativen ausweichen


----------



## Desmodontidae (26. Mai 2011)

FTP Server können recht einfach von außen über einen FTP Client angesprochen werden. Fileserver dienen primär Zugriff im internen Netzwerk. 

Am besten wäre statt einer USB Festplatte für die Datenverteilung ein GB NAS einzusetzen, welches gleich eine Share Organisation mitbringt. Sofern die Daten von außen zugänglich sein sollen, kann man hier auch die FTP Variante über den Router einbringen.


----------



## Joel-92 (26. Mai 2011)

Habe es vorher mit einer externen Festplatte getestet und der Dateiserver Einstellung.
Das Problem ist, wenn die PCs neu gestartet werden, dann verbindet sich das Netzlaufwerk nicht automatisch (wird zwar unter "Computer" angezeigt, wird aber als Offline angezeigt), obwohl alles online ist. DIe Internet Verbindung geht auch, aber der Zugriff aufs Netzlaufwerk nicht. Die PCs sind per W-Lan mit dem Netzwerk verbunden. Auf ihnen läuft Windows 7 Home Premium.


----------



## Joel-92 (28. Mai 2011)

??????????????


----------



## Desmodontidae (28. Mai 2011)

Windows 7 bringt durch die Heimnetz Netzwerkeinstellungen einige Stolpersteine mit sich. Daher habe ich für mein Heimnetzwerk auch von USB Festplatte zu einem NAS gewechselt. Es ist schwierig sowas aus der Ferne zu beurteilen. Sofern die Festplatte am Router hängt und nicht an einem der PCs im Netzwerk ist es etwas merkwürdig. Sofern es an einem der PCs hängt, sollten alle Computer in der selben Arbeitsgruppe sein, sofern keine Domäne besteht. Und alle sollten sich in der selben Heimnetzwerkgruppe befinden oder eben nicht^^

Des Weiteren muss auf allen PCs die Datei und Druckerfreigabe an sein. Außerdem sollte die Verschlüsselung gering sein und die Anmeldung ohne spezielle Authentifizieren an sein. 

Die Offline Anzeige oder auch das rote Kreutz im Windows Explorer sind zudem auch eher relativ anzusehen, da Windows in der Regel etwas lahm ist, gerade bei Netzwerkfreigaben.


----------

